# Trying to fatten up my German Shepherd



## sideeffex (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi all:

I adopted a German Shepherd about 6 months ago and she is a very picky eater. She's two years old. I had her on Purina One before since that what's she ate at the Rescue group but she's soured on that and after reading all about the bad ingredients, I put her on Evo Red Meat formula. She doesn't like that either. I feed her baked chicken breasts which she devours, the occasional hamburger and these lamb/liver burgers I get from a doggy day care. I guess I'm just looking for some simple human foods that are okay to feed her and will put more weight on her bones (she's about 55lbs now and I think she could use another 10 lb). She's active but she's not terribly high-energy, after a mile walk she's pretty beat. I know there's a lot of raw food recommendations on this board but I don't think she will eat it if it isn't cooked.

Thanks in advance,

Heather


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

sideeffex said:


> I know there's a lot of raw food recommendations on this board but I don't think she will eat it if it isn't cooked.


There's 1 easy way to find out :wink:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree. I would at least give it a try. She may not know what to do with it at first, but I'm sure she'll get it in no time. Many dogs don't seem too thrilled with raw the very first time they see it because they've never had it before, not because they don't like it. And if you decide to do only raw then you can do the tough love method and offer her nothing else until she does eat it. :biggrin:


----------



## sideeffex (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, she's already rejected raw chicken so is there anything cooked you'd recommend?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

sideeffex said:


> Well, she's already rejected raw chicken so is there anything cooked you'd recommend?


Sometimes you just have to put your foot down and take charge. Stop letting the dog decide what she will and will not eat. You will have this same problem for years if you don't just step up to the plate and become the leader. It doesn't matter what she rejects. Keep feeding it to her until she no longer rejects it.

Put down a raw chicken leg quarter. Leave it down for 15 minutes. If she isn't showing interest in 15 minutes, take it up and put it back in the fridge. Don't feed her ANYTHING else until next meal time. No snacks or treats. Nothing.

Next meal time bring out the same chicken quarter and put it in her feeding place. Repeat the process again. Keep repeating until she eats it.

Don't beg, cajole, bribe or otherwise try to get the dog to eat. Don't cook, dress up in any way to make it more appealing to her. Let it be her decision. When the time is up, with a neutral attitude, pick up the quarter and put it back in the fridge. Don't fuss at her at anytime. It's her decision to eat or not eat. Don't hover over her. Put the food down and stand back across the room.

Don't feel like you are starving your dog. You aren't. You are offering food at each meal time. She is making the decision whether or not to eat. No dog will starve itself in the presence of food. She will eventually eat and if you do that a few times, she won't refuse food again no matter what you are trying to feed her.

Right now she has you wrapped around her paw and knows you will cater to her every whim. She knows if she holds out, you will come up with something better. Stop that cycle now or forever live with a picky eater. Picky eaters are made, not born. You have created one. Now uncreate it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with RFD entirely. 
This dog knows how to get exactly what she wants from you. YOU decide what she eats, and she will either eat it, or go without. Plain and simple. A dog will NOT starve itself in the presence of food, it does not happen. 
I had the same worries with my Boxer when I got her. She was super skinny, alarmingly skinny after refusing to eat for days, but I stuck to my guns, and now she eats what I give her every single time.


----------



## german shepherd owner (Nov 28, 2010)

*Try this food*



sideeffex said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I adopted a German Shepherd about 6 months ago and she is a very picky eater. She's two years old. I had her on Purina One before since that what's she ate at the Rescue group but she's soured on that and after reading all about the bad ingredients, I put her on Evo Red Meat formula. She doesn't like that either. I feed her baked chicken breasts which she devours, the occasional hamburger and these lamb/liver burgers I get from a doggy day care. I guess I'm just looking for some simple human foods that are okay to feed her and will put more weight on her bones (she's about 55lbs now and I think she could use another 10 lb). She's active but she's not terribly high-energy, after a mile walk she's pretty beat. I know there's a lot of raw food recommendations on this board but I don't think she will eat it if it isn't cooked.
> 
> ...







My shepherds are not that picky, but what keeps weight on them is a dog food called Pure Vita and they have several different flavors to choose from. The dealers usually have free samples you can try too before you buy anything. Fromm Gold Stars is another one to try and they have several flavors to choose from as well. I have also heard great things about Blue Buffalo Wilderness which you can get at Petsmart, the other two brands are usually found at feed stores.
I know you didn't want to try raw foods, but there is a recipe you can find online on how to make these things called "satin balls". They are made of hamburger meat, oatmeal, and a few other things and those do help pets gain weight and I have seen with my own eyes that it does work. 
Well, I hope I have helped you out a little bit at least.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree that picky eaters are made, not born.
Whether it be raw, kibble, or home-made, if you give her something else because she rejects a food, it will only keep getting worse.
Example, thats like giving a child broccoli, then giving him an ice cream bar instead because he cries and tells you he hates his veggies.

How they said, take the food away after 15 minutes, and keep it away for hours, then offer the same thing again. She will catch on that if she doesn't eat it gets taken away, and eventually she will realize "either I eat it, or I don't get to eat at all". 
It could take hours, or days, but she will give in, and she will eat whatever you give her.


----------

